

LED incandescent replacements: $7 - thangalin
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cree-60W-Equivalent-Soft-White-2700K-A19-Dimmable-LED-Light-Bulb-BA19-08027OMF-12DE26-2U100/204592770

======
slater
And?

~~~
andymoe
And it's actually pretty inexpensive... I just bought a bunch of similar bulbs
at ACE Hardware and they were like 14 bucks a pop. Cost has been the primary
thing holding back adoption.

